# Carolina Machine Engine - CME



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

I know the usual engine builders recommended here are Butler Performance and Central Virginia, but I'm less than an hour away from CME's shop.

Anyone ever used them before? I'm considering taking my '67 400 (YS block, '68 intake and '68 #16 heads) to them for their performance upgrade service. 

Given that they're nearby, and the performance upgrade + 5 year warranty seems to be ~$2500, it seems a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Been awhile since I did an engine rebuild (SBC in 1997) but Stone Performance Engines in Simpsonville ((864) 963-4042) did my machine work and partial assembly. Their work was great!! They were referred to me by Andy Mullinax of Piedmont who is a biggie in the Ford flathead community. Before Andy retired he was a head honcho at Greenville Tech's automotive school. I don't know what the current situation is with Stone these days, though. Am not familiar with Carolina Machine down there near Edgefield. If no body here on GTO Forum can tell you anything, try using other forums like Bangshift.com and the HAMB (Jalopy Journal) forums. They have huge memberships and someone probably will know something. Hope this helps.


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Your car looks familiar. You the guy that had it listed for months on Craigslist, as 'a mechanic's car'?


----------

